# Neapolitan: nenné



## des_grieux

Ciao a tutti!

Mi sono imbattutto nella parola "nenné" in una frase e non risco a capire qual è il significato esatto. Mi pare essere una specie di vezzeggiativo, ma vorrei qualche conferma da parte di un madrelingua. Ho visto un'altra thread a questo proposito sul forum italiano-inglese ma oltre a diverse proposte di traduzione non ho trovato nessuna spiegazione da parte di un madrelingua, per cui ho pensato di chiedere su questo forum.

Comunque, vi scrivo la frase in cui l'ho trovata, così si capisce meglio. Aggiungo che si tratta di un dialogo tra una ragazza e un suo zio napoletato, quindi presumo sia una parola dialettale:


"Zio, vi lascio la borsa qua: mi butto a mare."

"Mettiteli gli zoccoli, nenné: la spiagia brucia."


Vi sarei grato per qualche spiegazione al riguardo. Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Elxenc

Salve,

sembra che ne è una parolina della lingua napoletana. Vuol dire bambina piccolina, neonata. Guarda questo _link_

http://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100608100509AA1cYlc

"_Si usa solo al femminile,se io dico "o nennè" significherebbe "ehi piccolina",si può dire anche nennella.._."


----------



## des_grieux

Ottimo! Adesso è tutto chiaro. Grazie mille!


----------



## pizzi

Nella mia infanzia salentina _la nenné_ era il seno di una donna che allatta.


----------



## Luca1986

Credo sia un equivalente di _peccerè_.



pizzi said:


> Nella mia infanzia salentina _la nenné_ era il seno di una donna che allatta.


Per quanto mi riguarda, in brindisino non l'ho mai sentita; domanderò a chi è più vecchio di me.


----------



## violapais

Ho un amico napoletano che mi chiama nenné, inteso come "bimba", "piccola mia", in tono affettuoso.


----------



## pizzi

Luca1986 said:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, in brindisino non l'ho mai sentita; domanderò a chi è più vecchio di me.



Neanche come vezzeggiativo di _menna_? "Rino ha cinque anni ma la sera mi cerca ancora la _nenné_" Sentito a Brindisi con le mie orecchie.


----------



## Pugnator

Scusate il necropost ma voglio aggiungere qualcosa per chiarire ogni dubbio, nennè è la forma contratta di nennella e piccerè è la forma contratta di piccerilla. Nennella è il diminuitivo di nenna  che significa ragazza o bambina, è pure un vezzeggiativo usato per rivolgersi alla donna amata (sia nella forma diminuitiva nennella che nell'originale nenna). Il diminuitivo napoletano (illo/ello illa/ella) deriva direttamente dal diminutivo latino. 
P.S.S: piccerella ed il suo equivalente maschile piccerillo nascono già diminutivi e non esiste una loro forma base). 
P.S.S:La forma maschile di nenna (ninno) se usata come nome proprio indica Gesù (Vedi ad esempio la canzone del 700 "Quanno nascette Ninno" scritta da Sant'Alfonso Maria de' Liguori)


----------



## Elxenc

Altra coincidenza che ci accosta (la riva occidentale del Mediterraneo con l'Italia del sud). In tutto il catalano (le sue varietà) "nen", maschile, (a volte "nene") e "nena", femminile, sono le parole per designare bambini e ragazze piccoli, ma anche una persona prossima, la moglie, il marito, tra fidanzati. In certe zone geografiche si usa per appellare qualsiasi persona giovane. Non conosco praticamente niente del napoletano, pero questa sera mi è "svegliato" il mio interesse per questa lingua perché non è la prima volta che trovo coincidenze nel linguaggio familiare. Anche col siciliano mi è successo una cosa simile.


----------

